# New short video on my youtube.  Wall bag training.



## skyeisonfire (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey all! Just created a new video that I've been wanting to do lately.  I am not a professional at this so please don't hate  

It's just a short video with a few of my favorite kind of hand conditioning work on the wall bag.  It really has helped me strengthen my upper body as well as increase my endurance. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Mar 26, 2019)

nice


----------



## seasoned (Mar 27, 2019)

Good speed and nice power. You combine the two very well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Mar 28, 2019)

seasoned said:


> Good speed and nice power. You combine the two very well. Thanks for sharing.



Wall bags are good for that


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 30, 2019)

You going to post any sparring videos? Not asking this to be one of those people. But I'm genuinely curious to see your sparring as your bag work is impressive. I always like to see how people's sparring compares to their pad work


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 30, 2019)

What do you have in your bag? Mung bean? Sand? BB?


----------



## skyeisonfire (Mar 30, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> You going to post any sparring videos? Not asking this to be one of those people. But I'm genuinely curious to see your sparring as your bag work is impressive. I always like to see how people's sparring compares to their pad work



Possibly one day.  Where I live I don't have any sparring partners.  My teacher spars with me but it's still more like training than sparring.  I'm moving soon to a place that'll have opportunities to train with other people.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Mar 30, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> What do you have in your bag? Mung bean? Sand? BB?



I just use rice....jasmine to be precise..lol.  I may use some kind of dried beans later.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 30, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I just use rice....jasmine to be precise..lol.  I may use some kind of dried beans later.


Mung bean is better. It's cold in natural.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Mar 31, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Mung bean is better. It's cold in natural.



Thanks..I'll definitely look into that


----------

